# South Bend 9a thrust bearing ,lube?



## MBY9A (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi Guys,
I'm getting ready to put my spindle back in the headstock and was wondering if the thrust bearing required any lube or oil?  I'm thinking no since I didn't see it mentioned in the book. I appreciate your help! 

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Jim F (Jan 23, 2021)

Light coat of spindle oil ?


----------



## MBY9A (Jan 23, 2021)

I also posted on PM and yes it was said to always oil the thrust bearing with oil. So that settles that. Now I went by what the book says to put Super Lube in the cone pulley. Now I'm hearing I should remove the super lube and just use oil.  It's easy to remove the spindle at this point and clean away the lube and just use oil. I've read a lot of post's so far on this topic and it seems like it's a 50/50 choice.


----------



## Jim F (Jan 23, 2021)

MBY9A said:


> I also posted on PM and yes it was said to always oil the thrust bearing with oil. So that settles that. Now I went by what the book says to put Super Lube in the cone pulley. Now I'm hearing I should remove the super lube and just use oil.  It's easy to remove the spindle at this point and clean away the lube and just use oil. I've read a lot of post's so far on this topic and it seems like it's a 50/50 choice.


The chart I have states that the cone pulley should be kept full of oil only when using backgear.
I have this one laminated above my lathe.









						SOUTH BEND 9 LIGHT 10 10K OIL LUBRICATION CHART MACHINIST LATHE TOOL SHOP POSTER  | eBay
					

This is a not a photocopy, but a reproduction of an original Lubrication Chart for the Light Ten / 10K Lathes, Models A, B & C and 9" Lathe, Models A, B and C by South Bend Lathe Works. Contains information about oiling points, frequency and types of oil to be used on the lathe, as well as...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## MBY9A (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks for that. I wouldn't mind getting that chart . Now the cone pulley says oil. The guide to renovating says to use Super Lube.  Will someone please make up my mind! lol .


----------



## Jim F (Jan 23, 2021)

The twins were smarter than me, so..........


----------



## benmychree (Jan 23, 2021)

Lubing the spindle bearing will also take care of the thrust bearing.


----------



## MBY9A (Jan 23, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Lubing the spindle bearing will also take care of the thrust bearing.


Yes but I read that if you use super lube on the cone pulley you should not use so much that it might contaminate the thrust bearing and ruin the bearing. I think I'll just pull the spindle out and remove the super lube and just use oil. Besides the pulley says oil not lube.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 23, 2021)

What is "super lube", is it a lubricant intended for automotive rear axle use with hypoid gearing?  If so, it will destroy bronze bearings.


----------



## Jim F (Jan 23, 2021)

Synthetic Grease - Multi-Purpose Lubricant | Super-Lube
					

Heavy-duty, multi-purpose lubricant synthetic grease with Syncolon® (PTFE) to form a premium lubricant that provides longer life protection against friction, wear, rust and corrosion.




					www.super-lube.com


----------



## benmychree (Jan 23, 2021)

I would posit that regular oil has worked just fine for way over one hundred years so far, and those thrust bearings are not designed for grease lube, if they were ball or roller type bearings, it may be a different case.


----------



## MBY9A (Jan 23, 2021)

benmychree said:


> What is "super lube", is it a lubricant intended for automotive rear axle use with hypoid gearing?  If so, it will destroy bronze bearings.


Many people use it and like it. Others say not to use it and causes the pulley to seize up. I guess it's like with anything.
This Super Lube has PTFE which is another name for teflon which I hear people have switched to instead of Roy Deans since it's no longer available.






						Super Lube Synthetic Grease 3 oz - Ace Hardware
					

Super Lube Grease is a patented synthetic NLGI grade 2 heavy-duty, multipurpose lubricant with Syncolon (PTFE). Synthetic base fluids and the addition of Syncolon (PTFE) micro powders combine to form a premium lubricant that provides longer life protection against friction, wear, rust and...




					www.acehardware.com


----------



## MBY9A (Jan 23, 2021)

benmychree said:


> I would posit that regular oil has worked just fine for way over one hundred years so far, and those thrust bearings are not designed for grease lube, if they were ball or roller type bearings, it may be a different case.


I totally agree!


----------

